# 3D Printing > General 3D Printing Discussion >  Does Humidity effect PLA or ABS Filament?

## RedSox2013

Does anyone know?  Does humidity harm filament?  I'm referring to the plastic filaments like PLA and ABS.   I've read on another site about someone having issues with PLA filament that was stored in humid conditions.

----------


## MeoWorks

Yes, they absorb moisture from the air and it'll cause all sorts of printing issues in severe cases. It's best to not to leave them laying around without desiccant.

----------


## AndrewK

This is a worry I have when purchasing filament.  How do we know that they have not been stored in humid environments?

----------


## MeoWorks

A reputable seller will never intentionally sell you subpar products and are usually good about resolving it if they do. Stick to the reputable retailers and I doubt you'll have a problem  :Smile:

----------


## robertl

as long as you keep it for about 5 days in a low humidity place PLA should be OK. ABS should be fine , does not absorb moisture.

----------


## MiguelKendrick

Yes of course, you have to consider ABS and PLA filaments’ climatic environment (don’t leave a window open next to the printer etc.). Note that ABS will bend under too much heat, so after the first few layers, it’s best to turn down your print bed temperature.

----------


## Davo

Buy from suppliers that ship in sealed plastic with desiccant.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

Maybe it's an idea to store the spools in a big bag of rice?

----------

